# Man dies spurless climbing.



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

Tragedy in Springfield. Man standing on a branch doing tree work was killed when the branch broke and his chainsaw cut his neck as he fell. As it says he was 40' up, and nothing about him falling, I am sure he was tied in. 

And the tree was a removal. Preventable accident, how sad.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

How did I twist anything Dan? Its right in the article you posted, read it sometime. And I didn't post this to be knob, be safe, and be secure in your footing, I sure am.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 3, 2009)

Where does it say anything about spurs or spurless? What I gather someone does not know how to climb without spurs.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Tree worker killed*

The is tragic to say the very least.

The news article reads like a kickback got him when a limb split.

It is a sad reminder of what our beloved chainsaws can do... Be Safe.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

Branch he was standing on broke. That is straight from the eye witness. Now we have conjecture. "Branch split" "One handing the saw". 

It is also conjecture on my part he was not wearing spurs, but that is much more likely than the other scenarios.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Clearance do you take the article to be saying the man was standing on a limb right next to the trunk and the limb broke?
> 
> I've often cut limbs and dropped chunks standing on limbs fifteen feet and more from the trunk. If the limb I was standing on were to break then I would go for a swing. If I top cut in until it snapped then I may lose my balance and go for a swing even if the limb did not come completely off. Being tied in twice is always the best but sometimes on long horizontal limbs it's not easy or possible to do.



Thats what I figured. 
I haven't been out on to many limbs. When I am I am tied in high and have my steel core lanyard around that limb or hopefully one above it. I have limbwalked, mostly on big cottonwoods, skanky trees that they are, don't like it but thats too bad. I sometimes wrap my steelcore in those situations. So if I gaff out with one spur I am still held in place.


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 3, 2009)

*Arbitraitor*

Here is what happened:

The branch he was on broke.
Contributing in some manner to his saw cutting him.

There is no final ruling on spurs/no spurs and at this point the alleged kickback, while possible, is also a rumor on AS.

============

Shake hands and let's have a clean 'no suck' fight.

Clearance to recieve todays gentleman award.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I know you climb giant trees so I'm pointing it out to those that aren't familar with the kind of work you do. I don't envy your type of work!
> 
> If the work calls for it I will use two climbing lines....or both ends of the same climbing line for a second tie in. It's not good to go for a swing if a limb breaks for sure but being lanyarded into one that were to break would be a bad thing too.



I don't climb the old growth anymore, the big cottonwoods I was talking about were at the biggest 4'- at the butt and 120' tall. The old growth was like 8' and 200' at its biggest. When I climbed the old growth I never walked limbs, cut right at the trunk, not right at, I left a branch collar, I ain't a total hack.

Smokechase, you are too kind, thank you.


----------



## JeffL (Mar 3, 2009)

Thumbs down.

I've written and deleted this post 3 times already, but point being; this was a very local accident to me, and several people I know are friends of the family and live in the same town with the man who died.

I believe you're on a bit of a soapbox about spurs vs. no spurs after the previous few threads you've started, and thats all I'm going to say about that.

Have some respect.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Thumbs down.
> 
> I've written and deleted this post 3 times already, but point being; this was a very local accident to me, and several people I know are friends of the family and live in the same town with the man who died.
> 
> ...



Jeff, I am sorry if I offended you, I mean no disrespect.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 3, 2009)

there was another story a few months back of the same type of accident. the guy held his hand over the cut for like a half hour waiting for fire department. it took them more than a hour to reach him but it was to late. i think that it is very important to have at least one more person with a least some climbing experiene for the when the #### hits the fan . what a awful way to go


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hey*

Clearance:

You know any of those guys on the heli-logger show?

============

I'm actually impressed.

I could pull the usual cheap shot from the cheap seats on errors I think I see. But I'll just back up and snivel politely.


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Clearance:
> 
> You know any of those guys on the heli-logger show?
> 
> ...



We can't watch it!!! They have some "green" building show on instead. I know a couple of guys who used to do it. They told me its a real rush.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 4, 2009)

From what I read and heard in the news they didn't have any way to rescue him quickly? No one able to climb up and get him down safely and quickly with the gear needed to do it? Very unfortunate, it only takes a split second. My prayer goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 4, 2009)

*The injury does not appear to be associated with spurs*

There is a follow up article that stated the cause of the injury appears to be chainsaw kickback. It does not address the reason for the kickback.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/02/investigation_continues_into_d.html

This article has an interview with a co-worker. Details are poor, but "Then he walked up" sounds like the man *was* wearing spurs.

http://www.cbs3springfield.com/news/local/40327547.html


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 7, 2009)

Latest OHS recommendation is for a rescue ready harness and second climber on every job. I doubt that even this would have saved this man however, chainsaw in the neck... where the hell do you put the compression bandage?

As always, condolences to the family. Stay safe people.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 7, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Thumbs down.
> 
> I've written and deleted this post 3 times already, but point being; this was a very local accident to me, and several people I know are friends of the family and live in the same town with the man who died.
> 
> ...



Yeah, close to home, ooff. Keep your head clear. 

I was thinking he was standing on a branch and cutting above his head and when the limb he was on snapped the saw just came down although the other senerio sounds plausible. I have no idea what the spike comments were about but I am sure when IT happens in your own backyard it hits a lot harder.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 9, 2009)

90% of the removal work I do is spurless, I guess Im putting myself in danger every day. 
I really dont like wearing spurs, my knees and ankles have a hard time with them.


----------

